# Shot one



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Went out for the elk opener. Spike walked by me-so I shot it. Would love to tell the story and show pictures but there's no credibility in shooting something for the freezer not the books. I will be more than satisfied (a smiling) with every bite.

Do I hold a grudge or was i just really really really put off by that whole discussion?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

-1 cred points?

Edit: Had to add this now that the thread is three pages in. It was a joke regarding the credibility system that was talked about before. I'm far from qualified to criticize anyone's kills at all.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huh??


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome what unit did you hunt?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Well congratulations on a successful hunt. I bet you will be smiling every time you cook up a nice elk steak!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Watcher said:


> Went out for the elk opener. Spike walked by me-so I shot it. Would love to tell the story and show pictures but there's no credibility in shooting something for the freezer not the books. I will be more than satisfied (a smiling) with every bite.
> 
> Do I hold a grudge or was i just really really really put off by that whole discussion?


I cooked up some of my spike for dinner tonight and loved every bite, no shame in a spike or calf for the freezer. If you worked for it then it's every bit a trophy as anything else.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Am I missing something....

Cheddar


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I like pictures of spikes! to be honest I think a picture holding two long backstraps is better than another score this buck/elk picture......


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Watcher said:


> Went out for the elk opener. Spike walked by me-so I shot it. Would love to tell the story and show pictures but there's no credibility in shooting something for the freezer not the books. I will be more than satisfied (a smiling) with every bite.
> 
> Do I hold a grudge or was i just really really really put off by that whole discussion?


what do you mean no cred. for shooting for the freezer?
Meat is meat, is meat....is MEAT

and in the freezer is best (unless it's on your plate)! YUMM

there is most certainly credibility in shooting something for the freezer, and you get to enjoy that credibility with every bite.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hah, sorry. I was making a joke in reference to the conversation a while back regarding a score system for credibility. Good job on the elk!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Bowdacious said:


> Did I miss something?


It depends on what you were looking for! To me, legally killing ANY wild game with a bow is awesome and credible. To you, and/or others, maybe not so much!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Watcher said:


> Spike walked by me-so I shot it. Would love to tell the story and show pictures but there's no credibility in shooting something for the freezer not the books.


Seriously? Killing an archery elk of any size is a +10 cred in my book. Great job!

The only thing that would have gotten you more cred points would have been if you'd harvested a ptarmigan with your bow on the same outing. I bet even Goob hasn't done that. ;-) (on second thought, he probably has while he was picking black trumpet mushrooms for triple cred points.)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Seriously? Killing an archery elk of any size is a +10 cred in my book. Great job!


Exactly!!! I think it's great that Watcher killed a spike elk--a pic and little better write-up would enhance the thread.

As the proud creator of the 'cred thread' I am not sure why he has a burr under his saddle. Not one part of that thread was meant to discourage the taking of spikes/cows/calves/does/fawns/whatever and not giving ample credit to that accomplishment. As a famed killer of antlerless critters myself I think it's awesome you killed a spike. Heck--I am heading out of state to kill a truck load of antlerless critters within the month--I once arrowed a cow elk 12 miles in the Uintas and packed it out on horseback--how crazy am I!

To prove my cred I am attaching a pick of my horse all loaded up with cow meat. Ya see--> cred earned and it made the thread more enjoyable--I hope you post up a pick and a good write up.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

You know most of us would love to see pics and hear the story regardless of the size of animals rack. I missed the whole credibility thread.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Agreed, a good write-up and some pics; even if the pic is of the juicy steak you've cooked up for supper!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Man, I hope this site never gets to the point people don't want to write up a story and show a pic, no matter what the animal is. I think we should not only honor the hunter but also the animal that was taken whether for subsistence or trophy. We fill an important niche in the role of management as well. While some wouldn't shoot a cow or calf, doe or fawn, 2 point or any other variable they have no room to judge. Is trophy hunting better than hunting for the meat? Or is it worse? I think it doesn't matter, its just a preference. If we were truly in it for the table fare none of us would ever shoot a big stinking bull or buck. 

Whatever the harvest I think it should be appreciated and then enjoyed with grilled onions!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Already there^^^^


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Catherder said:


> Seriously? Killing an archery elk of any size is a +10 cred in my book. Great job!
> 
> The only thing that would have gotten you more cred points would have been if you'd harvested a ptarmigan with your bow on the same outing. I bet even Goob hasn't done that. ;-) (on second thought, he probably has while he was picking black trumpet mushrooms for triple cred points.)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

+1000 cred points if you shot your spike on the Monroe. ------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Exactly!!! I think it's great that Watcher killed a spike elk--a pic and little better write-up would enhance the thread.
> 
> As the proud creator of the 'cred thread' I am not sure why he has a burr under his saddle. Not one part of that thread was meant to discourage the taking of spikes/cows/calves/does/fawns/whatever and not giving ample credit to that accomplishment. As a famed killer of antlerless critters myself I think it's awesome you killed a spike. Heck--I am heading out of state to kill a truck load of antlerless critters within the month--I once arrowed a cow elk 12 miles in the Uintas and packed it out on horseback--how crazy am I!
> 
> To prove my cred I am attaching a pick of my horse all loaded up with cow meat. Ya see--> cred earned and it made the thread more enjoyable--I hope you post up a pick and a good write up.


Whoa, that's a nice lookin horse.

Looks like those elk quarters weigh about 68 lbs each.

Any white-tailed ptarmigan?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

EricH said:


>


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen. Nice job. That looks like some of the tundra up around Prudhoe Bay.

Uh......do we give out cred points for Willow and Rock Ptarmigan?

.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

lunkerjunker said:


> You know most of us would love to see pics and hear the story regardless of the size of animals rack. I missed the whole credibility thread.


That's all I was asking...I love success stories and pics regardless of size.


----------

